# Early 8N Steering



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi All,
I need some help once again. My 47 8n is throwing a hissey fit. It seems when you turn the steering wheel to the left, all is well. When you go to turn the wheel back to the right, I get a bit of stubborness. also what sounds like a tight bushing squeek.

It seems now that Lilly (My Kids Named The Tractor) is garaged, things are tightening up.

How bad is it to repair this? Can a mortal man do it?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Steve, it's a fairly easy messy job. The upper bearing in the steering box has gone bad. Typical of these tractors.

I suggest getting an I&T manual, it will make it much easier. The hood and dash will have to be removed. Takes a few hours to do but when it is done you will think you added power steering.

Good luck.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any luck with getting this fixed Steve? PS had a good point, get the I&T manual if you dont already have one. Helpped me LOADS eaven with just the small stuff. My N, also a 47, had a problem with one wheel steering well, but the other REALY lagging behind. Well the manual showed how the box worked, and the one side sterering gear ran off of the other, and had a TON of lash. Wel adjusting as the book said, I had her fixed up in about 10 min.


----------



## blohr (Apr 8, 2009)

Saw this old post. Helped me out a lot now. Thanks guys!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

".....Typical of these tractors......"

???

It's only "typical" when it happens...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> ".....Typical of these tractors......"
> 
> ???
> 
> It's only "typical" when it happens...


No wonder people never buy those old Ford tractors!:lmao:


----------

